

Copy, dropbox competitor, gives 5GB per referral - mattschoch
https://www.copy.com/

======
mattschoch
If you use my referral link, we both get an extra 5GB when you sign up.
Dropbox starts off with 2GB and goes up 500MB/referral.

<https://copy.com?r=XV3ImG>

